# Hoyt Peak access.......



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Just curious what the best access is to Hoyt Peak? I hear they close the roads in September to that area. When I look at Google Earth it seems there is a road the comes up from Samak? Is this Private down low? I cant ever seem to find that one. Even so, is it the best way to get in there on horseback from a hunting standpoint? Thought I might give that area a try one night for the muzzleloader? 

Thanks

Cheddar


----------



## clean pass through (Nov 26, 2007)

If you choose to tell axcess points to Hoyts, please PM it.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes... the roads are closed to motorized access the day after labor day and remain closed until June. I am of the opinion snowmobile access is available in winter, but since I don't snowmobile, I don't know for sure. You would have to check the regs. Always open to foot traffic and horse back.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

bow_dude said:


> Yes... the roads are closed to motorized access the day after labor day and remain closed until June. I am of the opinion snowmobile access is available in winter, but since I don't snowmobile, I don't know for sure. You would have to check the regs. Always open to foot traffic and horse back.


Sweet! Looks like there are several different access points. I am much less interested in actually going to Hoyts Peak itself, but rather the areas surrounding it.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

the road from samak is not an option. not on usfs travel map, i have inquired directly on that issue at the local usfs office in kamas and they state unequovically that road is not authorized. tho it is a road, starts across private property, goes all the way to the west access road. snowmobile access is available in winter.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> Just curious what the best access is to Hoyt Peak? I hear they close the roads in September to that area. When I look at Google Earth it seems there is a road the comes up from Samak? Is this Private down low? I cant ever seem to find that one. Even so, is it the best way to get in there on horseback from a hunting standpoint? Thought I might give that area a try one night for the muzzleloader?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cheddar


Samak is private below the WMA. But you can access it that way, as it is a public right a way. The WMA borders the national forest. You will be better off going in from the Marion side with horses. It will cutt a few miles off. There are a few bears that hang out in there so just be mindful of them with a clean camp. Some of the biggest deer in utah live up there! Good luck! Bigger than AI!:shock:


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

The samak access also has a gate on it. It is a public access road, but the gate is closed at the same time the other is closed. Dont want to get caught going around the gates or accessing the area in any other way. the gates are there for a reason, and that is to protect the area. I have been told that there has been cameras set up on some of the illegal roads made by fourwheelers. Dont know if its the forest service or who. I wouldnt want to get caught beyond the lock gates in a truck or fourwheeler.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

we may be talking with different perspectives on the samak access. it is a road - up to the usfs boundary. by the definition of the usfs, on their side of the fence, it is no longer a road accessible to wheeled vehicular traffic. you can walk, ride your pony or even snowmobile up that road but if you take your atv, truck or motorbike, you risk being cited. when we installed the snotel site at redden mine, i sat in the kamas fs office and argued that point becasue going up the marion side with a couple of large tandem axle trailers is a bit dicey and they flat out said - any road not on the official travel map is no longer a road and if you have a vehicle on it, you will be cited. so, it looks tempting, i have driven it in the past but it is no longer a 'road'. this is not a seasonal closing like the marion side.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Kingfisher said:


> we may be talking with different perspectives on the samak access. it is a road - up to the usfs boundary. by the definition of the usfs, on their side of the fence, it is no longer a road accessible to wheeled vehicular traffic. you can walk, ride your pony or even snowmobile up that road but if you take your atv, truck or motorbike, you risk being cited. when we installed the snotel site at redden mine, i sat in the kamas fs office and argued that point becasue going up the marion side with a couple of large tandem axle trailers is a bit dicey and they flat out said - any road not on the official travel map is no longer a road and if you have a vehicle on it, you will be cited. so, it looks tempting, i have driven it in the past but it is no longer a 'road'. this is not a seasonal closing like the marion side.


So to park at the base of this road and ride horses in would be fine. Is there access to do that even with a locked gate? Meaning do they have ways to walk through or ride through ammenities at the fence/gate?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

there has never been a lock on the gate when i have been there and most of the time, its simply open. been a few years tho.


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

So the deal here is this...wide hollow (samak), as well as the kamas east gates are closed and locked on labor day. They stay locked until june. Access is by horse and foot after labor day. Snowobile to your hearts content in the winter.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks to all those offering help. I hope I can ride back in there this season. I love exploring new ground.

Cheddar


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Just got back again. Been up the road in question from Samak many times over the years and did not want to cry B.S. until I went up again and this time paid strict attention to the road markings. So... B.S. on the road not being a forest service road. B.S. on being ticketed. 

The road is very well marked, very well traveled, is not private and yes, there are gates, 3 to be exact. At the highway it is marked, but you have to know what the road name is to find it. Then you enter into the first area which is marked as DWR property and a wildlife resting area. There is a sign identifying the road as a Motor Travel Restricted area and travel is restricted to designated roads only. The road signs say okay for jeeps, motorcycles and atvs. Not suitable for cars. You pass from that gated area into the next which is Forest Service land. It also is marked for jeeps, atvs and motorcycles. About halfway up you pass thru another iron gate. The creek that runs across the road has had some work done on it and you can get a trailer thru it with some careful work. The previous 2 years I have been up, you could not get a trailer past the creek. Going up from the other road past Weller's is getting rougher and is suitable for atvs, motor cycles and pretty good for jeeps. There is also a sign informing you that the road is a Motor Travel Restricted area and travel is restricted to designated roads only. If you take the road straight east of the girls camp, it is still pretty good but narrow and becoming overgrown. The road south past the girls camp has some pretty rocky spots. At the spring above both roads after they come together, the "new road" up the side hill is still in good shape. The "old road" up and around is still as rocky and ugly as ever, but seems to have had someone up there with a rock splitter trying to knock some of the high spots off. After you pass thru the gate and onto the Forest Service property, the road is not bad. Up on top where the road splits to go on up to Hoyt Peak, if you take the road to the "flat iron", someone has knocked down the gate that restricts trucks and jeeps. The sign is still there saying motor cycles and atvs are okay, jeeps are not permitted. As usual, there are those who are pleased to ignore the signs and claim that "signs are only for those that can read". They care only for their own selfish selves and desires and could care less if their illegal activities could cause a ban or road closure for everyone. I watched a truck carelessly pass on by without a hesitation. Some of the new UTV's (side by sides) are too wide as well, but they ignore the restrictions as well.


----------

